# Neoprene Cinch's?



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a Weaver neoprene Smart Cinch for my gelding - it is so easy to keep clean - that's what I like most. I've had no issues with rubbing.
I use a felt Smart Cinch for my mare - she seems more comfortable with the felt. I have read about the new SMx VenTECH Western Cinches - they feature a ventilated limestone-based non-slip neoprene liner that conforms to the horse and allows heat and mositure to escape and keeps the horse cool and it has all-way stretch - it's about $50 as compared to $40. I've been pleased with the Smart Cinch and I like the neoprene because I just wash it off after each use - the felt is not so easy to maintain - I have washed it but it takes a good while to dry.


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought my trainer a Weaver neoprene cinch! She loves it!
Thank you for your input!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've only seen a few and they seem to bunch up, like get little ridges, if you make them round like they would be around he horses' girth. It seems as though it would be extremely uncomfortable to the horse. Maybe these were just cheap ones, but it definitely created a first impression and I don't care for them.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I just read about this the other day in the NRS catalog it says and I quote "To alow your horse to breathe and work better: If you use a nylon cinch, use a leather billet tie strap. If you use nylon billets, use a mohair cinch. This will allow enough give in your set up to avoid galling or cutting into your horse." With that said, I used to only use mohair cinches. I recently was introducted to the Professional's Choice Neoprene cinches. Now all of my horses use them. They are easy to clean and stay in place better. It has definately lessened how many times I felt like I needed to re-cinch my horses during a ride.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe my boy is just a cow, but if we are having a serious ride and working, the cinch tends to slip because he sweats so much. No matter how much I tighten and retighten it. It's probably because Pistol is particularly out of shape, though. Just my experience with them.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately T was galled using a neoprene girth. She is very sensitive skinned, so I haven't sworn them off for another horse.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I also use the Smart Cinch..I have had only one problem with it and it was mainly my fault. It galled my horse once. My fault because I didn't stretch his leg out to get his skin/hair smooth under the cinch. Other than that no problems.....In the winter when his hair gets so thick I clip the girth area. So that the cinch will set better....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use pro choice on both - english and western saddles and really like it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I use a neoprene girth but it is decent quality. I had problems with lower quality ones but none with my pro choice


----------



## Jillsmarine (Dec 16, 2009)

In my oppinon the mohair cinches are the best. they stretch and give as your horse moves. i have never heard of a mohair cinch galling a horse either.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

samc230 said:


> Maybe my boy is just a cow, but if we are having a serious ride and working, the cinch tends to slip because he sweats so much. No matter how much I tighten and retighten it.


My experience exactly. We ride in a lot of hot weather and the neoprene girths were absolutely slimy and slipping part way through a trail ride. We also had to be very careful will girth rot because the neoprene did not absorb or spread the sweat. We have all switched back to mohair or wool. If you live in a warmer climate, I don't suggest neoprene.


----------

